# Completely fed up and low



## Amber91 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey guys,Ummn...I have only had IBS for the last 6 months but am in my final year of uni and I am getting really fed up and low. On days off uni I seem absolutely fine, slightly gurgly stomach and a few cramps but nothing major then about an hour or so before I have a lecture, or anything which involves a quite public place, I have a REALLY gurgley stomach and I need the toilet a lot! Everything seems to be getting to me, I just want to feel normal again so I can do my work get a 1st in my degree. I find it so hard to concentrate and go to all my lectures, and I'm so stress and tired that I can just cry at any second and BLAH!I have signed up for counselling and uni and arrange to sit my exams separately from everyone else but nothing seems to solve my lecture problem. I wish I could just go to the lecture, sit there and concentrate without worrying about my stomach, I took my health for granted so much before I got IBS =[. Part of me wants to just drop out of uni and hibernate for the rest of my life, but obviously that wouldn't help. Also I am wanting to do a PhD, but don't know how on earth I will be able to get through that with IBS! =[ Please, any advice or help would be greatly appreciated!Sorry for the essay!Amber


----------



## Linziejo90 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi Amber, Keep your chin up. i can understand that feeling. i went through a really rough patch a few years ago, i was quite low and really couldn't focus on anything. try some calming things i.e. yoga, or learning to just clear your mind totally and relax. i no that sounds hard but when im totally stressed out with uni work my IBS goes crazy and just taking a step back and relaxing seems to help.dont let it get you down.i thought i was totaly alone when i was going through this, but talk to someone it helped me hope this helps you


----------



## Brianraymic (Nov 7, 2010)

Amber91 said:


> Hey guys,Ummn...I have only had IBS for the last 6 months but am in my final year of uni and I am getting really fed up and low. On days off uni I seem absolutely fine, slightly gurgly stomach and a few cramps but nothing major then about an hour or so before I have a lecture, or anything which involves a quite public place, I have a REALLY gurgley stomach and I need the toilet a lot! Everything seems to be getting to me, I just want to feel normal again so I can do my work get a 1st in my degree. I find it so hard to concentrate and go to all my lectures, and I'm so stress and tired that I can just cry at any second and BLAH!I have signed up for counselling and uni and arrange to sit my exams separately from everyone else but nothing seems to solve my lecture problem. I wish I could just go to the lecture, sit there and concentrate without worrying about my stomach, I took my health for granted so much before I got IBS =[. Part of me wants to just drop out of uni and hibernate for the rest of my life, but obviously that wouldn't help. Also I am wanting to do a PhD, but don't know how on earth I will be able to get through that with IBS! =[ Please, any advice or help would be greatly appreciated!Sorry for the essay!Amber


----------



## Brianraymic (Nov 7, 2010)

I highly recommend this IBS diet book. It did wonders for me. The title is "The Complete IBS Health & Diet Guide" by Dr. Maitreyi Raman, Angela Sirounis & Jennifer Shrubsole. It is published by Robert Rose Inc. Go to www.robertrose.ca. I found I could get this book cheaper thru Amazon.ca. If you live in the USA, Amazon.com may also have it.


----------



## katherine3 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Amber!I had a reaaally similar problem. My IBS first flared up after a stomach viras during the last two months of my A-levels.This might sound really drastic & I'm not saying this is the only option but this is waht I did:I only ate really basic foods, I'm talking just toast (no butter or fat, just dry), apple sauce, rice, rice-cakes (the cheap non-wholegrain kind), and mashed banana & multi vitamin tablets. & I drank lots of water & powerade (glucose energy drink not caffiene)This stopped me from having to worry, there was hardly anything in my stomach for it to be upset about!I surounded myself with the ones I loved and I let everone know what was going on.In the end I finished my coursework, was the lead in a play for four nights & sat a months worth of exams. I got A's and B's all round.I was sure my grades would be affected but they wheren't! - It is possible







- & I lost a bit of weight in the processAfter all my exams I built up my diet bit by bit making a note of the things that upset me, within just over a month I was able to enjoy a holiday in tenerife with my girl friends with hardly any issues at all.I hope this helps & that everything works out well for you.Best of luckK


----------

